# We're Outbackin', Baby!!



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

We should take delivery of our new 2006 28rsds in Jasmine next weekend.







Then we head out the following weekend for our inaugural run to Borrego Springs, CA for a bit of hiking, mild off-roading and astro-imaging. Lots of room for dh's telescopes in this beast.







The kids are so jazzed to have their very own bunkhouse and I'm thrilled to finally have a rig with a heater in it







. Now we just have to get our pop-up ready to sell.

Thanks so much to everyone here who responded to my questions the last few days. You all have helped us immensely.

Just two more questions...

I know there are probably several opinions on this. What is the best hitch set-up for this rig?

Also, dh just popped his head in to say that he doesn't see the connection in the Excursion for the brake control. We have a Prodigy unit that we removed from our 2004 F-150, but at first glance under the dash, the Excursion doesn't seem to be prewired for the wiring harness. Does anyone know if the '03 Excursion is pre-wired for the harness (like our F-150 was), and we just aren't locating it, or do we need to have the wiring custom installed?

Thanks again!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would recommend something along the lines of either the Reese Dual Cam setup with Weight distributing system, or the Equalizer.

There is always the Hensley Arrow also, if you can squeeze the cost.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the rig. I use a reece dual cam setup with my crew cab and 29BHS which is the same length and it works like a charm. The prodigy web site for the brake controller shows ford to have a wiring harness from 1999-present. So you could probably order one and do a plug and play. http://www.tekonsha.com/bch3035.html


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new outback









the wire harness connection is there just under the dash to the right of the steering wheel . you should have a trailer brake harness, look in the glovebox.

darrel


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> the wire harness connection is there just under the dash to the right of the steering wheel . you should have a trailer brake harness, look in the glovebox.
> 
> darrel
> [snapback]69829[/snapback]​


Found it, Darrel, thanks. This is a new truck for us and we didn't realize we needed to remove the fuse panel. shy


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rachel,

Glad to see you and Jeff settled on the 28RSDS. sunny I know you will just love it, and the kids will have plenty of room.







Was the selling dealer going to toss a WD hitch and sway control in with the deal?







Some do and some don't, depending on how you traded with them. I have a Reese WD Hitch with the Dual Cam HP Sway Control. sunny That is a great set up as well as the others that have been mentioned. If you have to fend for it yourself, check severeal sites on the net for best prices/shipping cost. I know yall can't wait to make the first trip. Good Luck and Happy Camping.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations on you new Outback. Very nice that you can put to use right away.








Recommend that you get a Reese hitch with Reese Dual Cam sway control. For a trailer the size of the 28RSDS, I would not use friction sway control. The Reese name is very well known and they have been in business for many decades, so they know a thing or two about hitches.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback
I would have to agree with cookie & huntr70
Glad to hear that your kids are excited with it
Have lots fun









Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

congrats and enjoy fellow calfornian


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Rachel,
> 
> Glad to see you and Jeff settled on the 28RSDS. sunny I know you will just love it, and the kids will have plenty of room.
> 
> ...


We did get a deal including the hitch set-up and it is Reese equipment, so that sounds like a winner. Thanks!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

klomperklaus said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel,
> ...


I think I would insure that they installed the Dual Cam HP Sway Control rather than the other version.







Believe you will be happier with this one. sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback. I know you and your family will enjoy it.

Happy modding as well - Lots of great ideas on this forum.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats and - again - welcome to the family! As you already know, lots of GREAT info and even greater folks on this site. Glad to have you aboard!

Happy camping!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> klomperklaus said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308 said:
> ...


Both versions of the Reese Dual Cam are equally good and perform the same way. Only real difference is how they are attached to the trailer's tongue. The earlier version is attached by four big U-bolts that go around the tongue's box-section. The HP (high performance) version bolts to the frame of the trailer. Only possible advantage of the HP is that the U-bolts on the other version can interfere with the LP tank mounting brackets and with the LP tank cover itself.

I am using the U-bolt version. Benefits? No holes in the trailer frame. $25 less money to purchase. Biggest reason for me? No holes in the trailer frame. But it was necessary to put small notches in the LP cover since the cover sits on the U-bolt. No biggie. Easy to do and works fine.

Bill


----------

